# -
:   2  100,  (80)    - 180.  ?    20 (100-80).

----------


## mvf

20.

----------

(80)  ?   ?

----------


## mvf

.  "80"     ?

----------

?    100,  80 (  ),   180,    20?  ?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------

> .  "80"     ?


   .       ,   .
   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Andyko



----------

? 8  10 ?  2110 , 2120 ? (    ?      .  ?

----------

10,   ,    ,   .      .

----------

( F6)??    
     (    )       .

----------

> :   2  100,  (80)    - 180.  ?    20 (100-80).


     - (  )80    100 - ( -80)    180....      ..

----------

!! ..    ...(     :Smilie: ) 
      ... 
  ,             -   .
      .
    ... :Smilie:

----------

.    . ,      .

----------

,    ?

----------

!   15  . .         .

----------

?

----------

,           -  .    ? 
   28.09.2012      15 -"  . 
     ,     ,      .
http://new.ib.ru/wiki/263

----------

